# 1987 ST824 (924050) aftermarket carb prob.



## Whariapper (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello all. First post, but maybe the brain trust can answer me this vague but simple question...

I had to buy an aftermarket (assumed Chinese) carburetor which works fantastic. The only problem is the bolt holes that hold the bracket for the carb heater/cover mounting are a different size than OEM. Evidently they are probably metric, but I don't know. The picture is of the original carb so you can see the screws on either side.

Anyone know the size of these? I am venturing a guess the carb is universal, but different size holes depending on if its mounted on a snow blower, mower, tiller etc...

Thanks.


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

I can't answer your question, but can you post where you got it from. I have a 924040 that I am first going to try and clean. It would be good to know what other options are. 

Did you have any issues in mounting it onto the engine?


----------



## Whariapper (Sep 14, 2014)

It was an Ebay listing. It was an exact replacement. Even set just about perfect out of the box. About a quarter turn on the mixture screw and it was off and running great. NO problems mounting to the engine at all. They even included the gasket but you will still have to change over your choke shaft adjuster.

They still have three left and at a little over $22 bucks with the gasket, its a bargain in my book. Tecumseh Carburetor 632334A 632334 HM70 HM80 HMSK80 HMSK90 with Free Gasket | eBay

I may go back to my old carb as I got it rebuilt when I had the aftermarket one come in. The problem was the main rubber needle valve seat. I replaced it and all was good, but I didn't want to take any chances for this winter.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you considered taking the new carb to a hardware store and matching some bolts up?


----------



## Whariapper (Sep 14, 2014)

I went yesterday Shryp. Just like I thought...odd size metric. I cant find any to fit, so I bought a tap and tapped it out to 8x32.

The only problem was my "luck" kicked in again. Everything went well until I went for final assembly. The one screw just started to get barely snug, and then "snap". I got a defective bolt and the head popped off flush with the carb body.

I put the old carb back on and will adjust today after another cleaning. I will drill out the new carb and set it on the shelf for another day. I'm getting tired of putzing around with this one.


----------



## Whariapper (Sep 14, 2014)

To ANYONE purchasing one of these carbs, do yourself a favor.....
Test fit the cover mounting bolts first. If they are NOT standard thread, get yourself a tap and tap them out to a SAE size first. It will save you TONS of headaches and if the bolt breaks , you wont have to remove it again to set it up in your drill press and re-drill the bolt out.

Also get yourself some harder bolts. Those cheaper ones just don't cut the mustard and the alloy is a lot harder than you would think it would be.


----------

